

A list of everything in the multiverse - lifeformed
http://orteil.dashnet.org/nested

======
croddin
Cached:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Aortei...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Aorteil.dashnet.org%2Fnested)

~~~
pohl
This must be for an mmporg, then? I drilled down to a continent on a planet,
and into a realm and then a castle, and then into a woman's memories, and even
the body and mind of a bacterium on her left leg. (The bacterium's only
thought was "I'm one cell of a guy.")

~~~
lifeformed
It's not for anything, it's just for fun, according to the source code.

------
TrainedMonkey
This is simple rule based generation. Every type of node has certain pseudo
random distribution of children. So you pass seed object (by default universe,
but comment in source specifies it can be anything), and then programmatic
pseudo-random on the fly generation magic happens.

------
bmmayer1
What's a Qwubble?

~~~
brownty
And what's a stackoverse ?

[edit] is that even a theory ?

------
quantumpotato_
503'd.

